# Arbeitsspeicher passt nicht ...



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir extra für Warhammer Online 
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher geholt (23&#8364; juhu!).

Leider hat so ein Programm wo mir sagt welchen 
Prozessor, wieviel RAM, welcehs Motherboard etc.
anzeigt stand bei Motherboard "Unbekannt dran".

Ich hab mir einfach mir 1 Gb RAM gekauft.

Und nun passt es nicht in den Steckplatz 
die "Einschnittstelle" oder wie
man den Schnitt bei der 
Arbeitsspeicher-Platine nenn
passt es nicht rein wegen 1 Milimeter!

Mein Pc (teilweise):

motherboardname: MSI RS482M2/RX482M2 (MS-7093)
motherboard chipsatz: RS482/RX482
cpu sockel:1 Socket 939
cpu typ: DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11x200) 4200+
cpu bezeichnung: Manchester S939

hab 1 gb ram "DDR"
und mein gekauftes RAM hat 1gb "DDR2"




Wie kann ich das lösen
bzw mit welchen Programmen kann ich nachschaun 
welches Motherboard ich habe oder welcher Arbeitsspeicher
für meinen Pc passt?

(kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus)


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2008)

Lavalys Everest Home Edition.


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Und nun passt es nicht in den Steckplatz
> die "Einschnittstelle" oder wie
> ...



Ich vermute mal, mehr kann ich ohne genauere Angaben zum System sowieso nicht tun, daß du versuchst in ein System das für DDR-RAM ausgelegt ist DDR2 Ramriegel zu verbauen. Wie gesagt ohne nähere Angaben zum System Prozzesormodel /-Sockel o.ä. können alle hier nur Vermutingen anstellen.

Und dem vorposter kann ich nur zustimmen, Everest Home Edition ist das Programm das du suchst. Da dies meineswissens aber eingestellt wurde kannste auch die 14 Tagetestversion von der Pro Edition nehmen hilft bei deinem Problem fürs erste auch.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

motherboardname: MSI RS482M2/RX482M2 (MS-7093)
motherboard chipsatz: RS482/RX482
cpu sockel:1 Socket 939
cpu typ: DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11x200) 4200+
cpu bezeichnung: Manchester S939

hab 1 gb ram "DDR"
und mein gekauftes RAM hat 1gb "DDR2"

wenn jemand mehr infos brauch dann schreib ich die gerne hin

und wenn jemand was weiß dann her damit


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hab 1 gb ram "DDR"
> und mein gekauftes RAM hat 1gb "DDR2"
> 
> wenn jemand mehr infos brauch dann schreib ich die gerne hin
> ...



Wie ich vermutet habe den neuen Ramriegel bekommst du unter keinen Umständen in dein Mainboard! So leid es mir tut Dir das mitteilen zu müssen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ragoran schrieb:


> Wie ich vermutet habe den neuen Ramriegel bekommst du unter keinen Umständen in dein Mainboard! So leid es mir tut Dir das mitteilen zu müssen.



Ja der Arbeitsspeicher passt sowieso ncith rein.
Also wegen dem reinstecken.

Kennst du 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR1 
das in meinen Pc passt?


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja der Arbeitsspeicher passt sowieso ncith rein.
> Also wegen dem reinstecken.
> 
> Kennst du 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR1
> das in meinen Pc passt?



Naja einfach in den Fachhandel gehen und DDR-400 PC-3200 Ramriegel kaufen (ca 50,-). Zumindest solltest du bei deiner CPU nen DDR-400 Modul schon drin haben.

Am besten ein modul mit gleichem Timing aber das wird wenn man nicht weiß was man hat wohl ziemlich schwer. Kannst ja mal gucken was Dir Everest unter 
Motherboard-->SPD ausspuckt bei Speicher-timings. Da müsste dann was wie z.b. x.x-x-x-x stehen. Die x stehen hier natürlich nur als Platzhalter für Zahlen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Was ist es denn für einer ?

266?
333?
400?

und von welcher Firma? Wäre gut zu wissen._


----------



## Noxiel (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja der Arbeitsspeicher passt sowieso ncith rein.
> Also wegen dem reinstecken.
> 
> Kennst du 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR1
> das in meinen Pc passt?



Hier, da hast du die volle Auswahl an DDR1. Lass' Dir aber gesagt sein, dass DDR1 von Preis/Leistung in keiner Relation zu richtig günstigen DDR2 steht. Du brauchst nur leider ein neues Mainboard um den zu verbauen.
http://www.mindfactory.de/index.php/cat/c1...le/DDR-RAM.html


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier, da hast du die volle Auswahl an DDR1. Lass' Dir aber gesagt sein, dass DDR1 von Preis/Leistung in keiner Relation zu richtig günstigen DDR2 steht. Du brauchst nur leider ein neues Mainboard um den zu verbauen.
> http://www.mindfactory.de/index.php/cat/c1...le/DDR-RAM.html



+ einen neuen Prozessor weil die AMD-Prozessoren mit Sockel 939 keine DDR2 Unterstürzung bieten da das Speicherinterface im Prozessor sitzt


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ist es denn für einer ?
> 
> 266?
> 333?
> ...





Arbeitsspeicher wo ich drin hab (512 hab ich 2 mal drin):
Micron Tech. 8VDDT6464AG-40BDB
PC3200 (200 MHz)
Firma: Micron Tech 
(wenn das die Firma is')


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , kann ich persönlich nichts mit anfangen , vllt solltest du mal über´s Aufrüsten / Erneuern deines PC´s nachdenken :-)_


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Arbeitsspeicher wo ich drin hab (512 hab ich 2 mal drin):
> Micron Tech. 8VDDT6464AG-40BDB
> PC3200 (200 MHz)
> Firma: Micron Tech
> (wenn das die Firma is')



Hast du dann noch steckplätze frei? wenn ja wieviele?

Und der Vorposter hat mal wieder recht ein aufrüsten des PC´s wäre angebracht bzw wenn das geld dafür fehlt (Wahrscheinlich noch AGP Grafik usw.) definitiv drüber nachdenken altes Ram raus und 2 neue 1GB Module rein. Alles in allem denke ich solltest du vor ort mal jemand an deine Kiste lassen der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ragoran schrieb:


> + einen neuen Prozessor weil die AMD-Prozessoren mit Sockel 939 keine DDR2 Unterstürzung bieten da das Speicherinterface im Prozessor sitzt



oha okay...
entweder noch einen ddr1 oder ddr2 mit prozessor + allen schnick schnack?


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ragoran schrieb:


> Hast du dann noch steckplätze frei? wenn ja wieviele?



ja hab 4 insgesammt 2 verbraucht


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ja hab 4 insgesammt 2 verbraucht



siehe oben ich hab da nochmal nacheditiert.

Ist einfach ne frage der Relation, und 100,- Ausgeben um nem scheintotem System nochmal für ein paar monate Leben einzuhauchen loht MEISTENS nicht.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Also neue Teile : CPU / RAM / MOBO / etc. würd ich drüber nachdenken , lohnt sich zurzeit einfach.. ist alles ziemlich "Preiswert"_


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also neue Teile : CPU / RAM / MOBO / etc. würd ich drüber nachdenken , lohnt sich zurzeit einfach.. ist alles ziemlich "Preiswert"_



GRAKA nicht vergesen ist in der Regel der größte Investitionspounkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und oft auch das einzige Teil in soeinem System um das es schade ist wegzuwerfen da in der regel das einzige das mal aufgerüstet wurde.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ragoran schrieb:


> GRAKA nicht vergesen ist in der Regel der größte Investitionspounkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oha da kann ich mir ja fast n neuen pc kaufen 
(was ich aber nicht tun darf...-.-)


----------



## Ragoran (3. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> oha da kann ich mir ja fast n neuen pc kaufen
> (was ich aber nicht tun darf...-.-)



Wie gesagt vermute du hast ne AGP-Graka und die wird in kein neues Board reinpassen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Graka hatte ich net mit aufgezählt , weiss ja nicht was du zurzeit hast , aber stimmt schon... eigentlich komplett neu , wieso darfst du nicht?_


----------



## HeaD87 (3. Oktober 2008)

1gb ddr2 für 23 euro? überteuert³
tausch um und hol dir nen 1gb ddr1 riegel, ddr2 passt nicht in ddr1 slots


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Graka hatte ich net mit aufgezählt , weiss ja nicht was du zurzeit hast , aber stimmt schon... eigentlich komplett neu , wieso darfst du nicht?_



Ich bin leider noch 15 Jahre alt >.<
Naja und meine Eltern würden so ne Megaaufrüstung/neuer Pc 
nicht erlauben.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , das ist schade.. lohnt sich zurzeit wirklich.

Aber wenn´s sich nicht ändern lässt.. _


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , das ist schade.. lohnt sich zurzeit wirklich.
> 
> Aber wenn´s sich nicht ändern lässt.. _



Hm ich werd mal schaun
ob ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufe.

Gibts nen guten Pc für um die 500&#8364; ?


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Joa kriegst schon einige gute Sachen für , schau mal hier rein : 


 Klick mich! _


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa kriegst schon einige gute Sachen für , schau mal hier rein :
> 
> 
> Klick mich! _



Okay...
Würde mir einen 400-500&#8364; Pc zulegen
,aber das eizigste Problem ist meien Eltern 
und das zusammenbauen 

Mal sehen...


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Zusammenbauen macht Hardwareversand für 20€.

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück beim überzeugen deiner Eltern :-)_


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zusammenbauen macht Hardwareversand für 20&#8364;.
> 
> Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück beim überzeugen deiner Eltern :-)_



Ja danke für alles.
Werd mich dann mal wieder melden etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Mach das , dann kann man auch noch die Feinabstimmung machen , damit er genau auf die "zugeschnitten" ist._


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_ Klick mich auch! 

Hier zb. 530€+Zusammenbau und Lieferung.

Und er ist total zufrieden._


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Graka hatte ich net mit aufgezählt , weiss ja nicht was du zurzeit hast , aber stimmt schon... eigentlich komplett neu , wieso darfst du nicht?_



also einfach den ddr2 umtauschen und nen ddr1 nehmen aber mit richtigem preis/leitungs verhältniss einfach mal in nen pcladen mit service gehn der wird dich schon beraten wegen der ram taktung und so kostet vllt so mit anderem riegel etwa  50 euro brauchst dir keinen anderen pc kaufen ...obwohl es natürlich schon viel bessere gibt

das is sowas wie n falscher reifen fürn auto ... wenn du die falsche reifengröße gekauft hast und dann n komplettes neues auto kaufst ...


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Ja stimmt , ich bin ein böser Autoverkäufer.. :-/

Ach komm , es lohnt sich einfach nen neuen PC zu holen..

Mit so na "Schrottkiste" hat er einfach keinen Spass mehr._


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja stimmt , ich bin ein böser Autoverkäufer.. :-/
> 
> Ach komm , es lohnt sich einfach nen neuen PC zu holen..
> 
> Mit so na "Schrottkiste" hat er einfach keinen Spass mehr._



ja stimmt ... wenn man nu schon nen quadcore mit alle schnickschlack für 400-600 euro bekommt


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , joa also was willst du noch? Lohnt sich doch , also alles gut?! o_o_


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit meinen Eltern hätte ich geklärt.
Kann mir nen Pc kaufen aber was für Teile genau etc.
weiß ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravnica (4. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich mich mal anhängen? Woher weiss ich welche Arbeitsspeicherarten in mein Motherboard passen?

Habe dieses Motherbord: S939 Foxconn 6100K8MA-RS NForce 6100
und momentan diesen Speicher: DDR Ram PC 400 1024 MB von Buffalo

Kann ich irgendwie ersehen obda auch DDR2 Speicher reinpassen oder gehen da nur DDR Ram steine?
Habe auch zwei Steckplätze dafür! Woran erkennt man welche Speicherbausteine das Motherboard unterstützt?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Du hast ein Sockel 939 Mainboard, von daher brauchen wir da garnicht erst schauen. Ein Sockel 939 Mobo nimmt keine DDR2. Das gabs bei AMD erst ab AM2. Du brauchst DDR PC3200.


----------



## Ravnica (4. Oktober 2008)

rhm, woher weisst du denn DDR PC3200? Was sagt denn die 3200 aus?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Das weiß ich einfach deswegen, weil ich mich auskenne

PC3200 heißt nichts anderes, als das du DDR1-Speicher (184 pin) mit 400 Mhz Takt verbauen kannst. Dein aktueller Speicher, den du angegeben hast ist auch ein PC3200.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also das mit meinen Eltern hätte ich geklärt.
> Kann mir nen Pc kaufen aber was für Teile genau etc.
> weiß ich noch nicht
> 
> ...


_
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4, GDDR3 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCIe

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB

LG GH22NS30 bare schwarz SATA II

2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Dual Channel, CL4

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2"box" 2x1024kB, Sockel AM2

Coolermaster Centurion RC534 lite ohne Netzteil silber

Rechner - Zusammenbau

Arctic Alpine64 Sockel 754/939/AM2

BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6

ASUS M3A-H/HDMI, Sockel AM2+, AT


Wie ich oben schon gepostet hatte , hat sich jemand nach unserer Beratung gekauft und kann damit Crysis auf Max. Details flüssig Spielen.. und natürlich alles andere auch Super.

Hat mit Zusammenbau und Versand etwa 530&#8364; gezahlt.


&#8364; : Oder wieviel kannst du ausgeben? Hat sich daran was geändert? :-)_


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. Oktober 2008)

ca. 500 bis 600 Euro

Werde das noch mit meinen Eltern besprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

